# “Iron” cladding



## superworrier (Jan 6, 2022)

Is iron cladding actually pure iron or some alloy? I imagine it may vary, but what is it typically?


----------



## Nemo (Jan 6, 2022)

It's mostly a very low carbon steel. The figure of 0.05% sticks in my mind but I'm not 100% sure this is accurate.


----------



## DanielC (Jan 20, 2022)

A lot of shops use a type of mild steel that has a low enough carbon content that you can just call it iron, but it would still be called mild steel here in the US.

Pure iron is actually something near non-existant. Even wrought iron, and even more ancient western bloomery irons contained small amount of carbon, but the steel industry jumped from wrought iron to crude mild steel with no like "pure iron" in between.

It does exist in the form of electrolytic sponge iron but that usually comes in flakes or granules.

I use 1018 a lot which has roughly .018% Carbon in it, which isn't nearly enough to harden.

I do have in possession some of the lowest carbon "iron" ever known to be produced (.003% C) and have added it a chisel a made. Polishes nicely.


----------



## HSC /// Knives (Jan 20, 2022)

I’ve bought and used some pure iron from the UK. I believe it’s pureiron.com as I recall


----------



## esoo (Jan 20, 2022)

Bryan Raquin uses XC10 as his cladding which is a very pure with low carbon (.07-.13%)


----------



## DanielC (Jan 20, 2022)

HSC /// Knives said:


> I’ve bought and used some pure iron from the UK. I believe it’s pureiron.com as I recall



That stuff is really nice. I sent them an email a year ago and never heard back.



esoo said:


> Bryan Raquin uses XC10 as his cladding which is a very pure with low carbon (.07-.13%)



I have considered ordering something similar here in the US, but I need to buy a whole 4'x8' sheet to get it as it's very specialized, low use stuff here. Soon


----------



## rocketman (Jan 21, 2022)

I also have bought and used pure iron from the UK.
They stock it in various widths, thicknesses, and in sheet form.


----------



## DanielC (Jan 22, 2022)

rocketman said:


> I also have bought and used pure iron from the UK.
> They stock it in various widths, thicknesses, and in sheet form.


I think I will shoot them another email


----------

